# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Te veel speeksel

## xoxoHimchannie

Hallo, 

Ongeveer 7-8 weken geleden kreeg ik last van een brok in mijn keel. Ik moest de hele tijd slikken en vond dat vervelend. Een paar dagen later ben ik naar de dokter gegaan. Die zei dat het lag aan maagzuur en heeft me een maagzuurremmer omeprazol gegeven. Die ben ik dus gaan slikken en na een paar dagen kwam er een overvloed aan speeksel in mijn mond. Ik heb de dokter gebeld en die zei dat ik het beste onmiddelijk kon stoppen met de omeprazol. Dae heb ik gedaan. Hoewel, het overmatig speeksel produceren niet is gestopt. Het is nu al meer dan een maand bezig dus en het is erg vervelend want ik blijf de hele tijd speeksel doorslikken (uitspugen is ook zinloos want mijn mond is binnen 10 sec weer vol) Het is misselijkmakend en bovendien heb ik er altijd een hongergevoel door. Ik had mijn huisarts weer gebeld( dat was de 3e keer) en die heeft me doorverwezen naar een KNOarts. Maar die zei dat die niks verontrustends kon vinden en dat alsi k het over 2 maanden nog had ik dan gerust terug mocht komen zodat ze zich er meer in konden verdiepen. Maar ik wordt hier ontzettend moe van en heb geen zin om 2 maanden te wachten. er is geen verbetering maar ook geen verslechtering. Behalve dan dat beide mijn keel en mijn mond dus geen rust hebben en ik gestoord wordt. Kan iemand me A.U.B helpen, ik denk dat de dokter ook gek wordt van me. 

Groetjes, Lies.

----------


## xoxoHimchannie

niemand ? D:

----------


## Wendy

Lies, wat vervelend dat er steeds speeksel in je mond blijft komen. Ik weet eigenlijk niet wat er aan de hand is en ook niet wat je er aan kan doen. Ik zit wel gelijk te denken aan dingen in je mond hebben die het speeksel misschien doen verminderen, zoals beschuit eten. Watten lijkt me niet prettig, maar misschien wel het proberen waard. Of heb je in de tussentijd al een andere oplossing?

----------


## xoxoHimchannie

Hey, ja inderdaad het is zeker heel vervelend. Zeker als ze je nergens mee kunnen helpen. "kijk er nog maar 2 maanden tegenaan" Wordt je niet echt vrolijk van  :Embarrassment: . Helaas nog niet ik zit maar van alles te proberen. vooral zachte dingen. of chips houden het soms ook wel even op. Ik probeer het inderdaad wel even met beschuid, bednakt voor de tip!

----------

